# Whats your favourite model skyline???



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

From the R30 all the way to the R34 whats your fav body shape?

My vote goes to the R32, gorgeous body and with a few mods such as mags, lowing springs and window tint you have a nice package.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

GTR R34. the headlights, body style, and the RB26DETT just make it seem badass.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

hakosuka for me even though its not on the list to pick on.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

My favorite is the R34. The unique dual circular tail lights, the sound of the engine, four wheel steering (SuperHICAS) and the blending of the fender flares add such a sharp detail to the car. I can go on and on with all the rest but the R34 is my favorite skyline model for sure.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

R34, the lines on that car give me a hard on... I would totally cut the wing down a bit though.. disgusting.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

R30 'Iron face'


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

R34 Nismo Z-Tune


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

R32 GTS-T with an RB26DETT and the rb25 tranny, fun and fast, and damn perdy.


----------



## GRYPHO (Jun 27, 2005)

*PUES*

MMM THE GTR-34 V SPEC II


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

The GT-R 34 V-spec II Nui


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Favorites??... wow.. hard to choose... I mean the hakosuka was a mean machine... the GTR that started it all.. then R32's brought Godzilla to the top.. and I think its downhill from there.... (compared to all skylines..)

its a tie.. 

71 Hakosuka GTR or and R32 GTR.. (V-Spec II preferably) :thumbup: 

but just about any skyline would do it for me... :fluffy:


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

It is hard to choose, I would have to say either the hakosuka, or the tekamen/newman skyline, I have to agree with yukio, the hako is a tight little ride.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

I have to say the worst was the Ken and Mary Skyline though.


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

I may be a bit biased here, but I think the two door Hakosuka is the finest of the run. Followed by a tie between the R32 and the new V35 model. R33 is a clean car, but lost some of the mystique of the R32. R34 Z tune comes in third overall. 
Brian


----------



## ekstatixx (Jul 8, 2005)

R34 V-SPEC II NuR. EASILY MY FAVE


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

BigBlueR32 said:


> Favorites??... wow.. hard to choose... I mean the hakosuka was a mean machine... the GTR that started it all.. then R32's brought Godzilla to the top.. and I think its downhill from there.... (compared to all skylines..)
> 
> its a tie..
> 
> ...



Dito. Love the 71 and I want a R32 GTR V-Spec II


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry ,I know its not on the list,but has to be a KenMary


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

r34 nismo ztune :banana:


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

R33 GT-R V-spec


----------



## r32skyline (Aug 3, 2005)

I like the hakosuka GT-R, and off course I love my R32 GT-R, but most off all I would like a R34 NISMO Z-Tune, that thing is a beast.
My list;
1.R34 NISMO Z-Tune
2.R32 GT-R (preferably Nismo or V-Spec2)
3.71 Hakosuka GT-R.


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

Joel said:


> R30 'Iron face'


  what is that ?


----------

